
Half of all homeless people may have had traumatic brain injury - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/dec/02/half-of-all-homeless-people-may-have-had-traumatic-brain-injury
======
nabla9
Studies among US death row inmates indicate that maybe more than half of them
have TBI. One study found out that all who were convicted as underage had TBI.
Usually from traffic accidents or beatings.

